# 11/3 aboard Propwash



## my fish (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and a buddy of mine, Brian left Sherman around 7:30 and head toward the nipple in search of a last chance billfish. Got there and the water looked like crap so we continues south about 5 miles and then I made the choice to head to the SW toward the elbow. Got there and the water was still green blue green but we saw several schools of flyers so we put line out... Trolled south for a while on the 100 fathom to no avail and decided that we would just troll back to the north since the water seemed to be less than favorable everywhere..hahaha Made our way back up toward the nipple and the caught a couple wahoo and some peanut dolphin that were fun on light tackle.. All in all a great day to be on the water and we caught a few fish... Tight lines


----------



## frenchdaddy (Oct 4, 2007)

Great first post.:clap  If you ever get tired of wahoo meat p.m. me and I will be happy to take it off your hands.:hungry


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Nice hooter for sure.


----------



## ManFish (Oct 2, 2007)

I here ya. We went the same way sat. We went 0 and 1 on a white. Water is very green.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

nice wahoo! We went yesterday and had one bite. Blue marlin and jumped her off after about 20 seconds. Nice hoo!


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report and nice Hoo.


----------

